# piétiner



## Kerigma

Bonjour et merci à celui qui me traduira "piétiner", dans le sens piétiner dans un magasin ou dans un musée.
Le dictionnaire me donne "pisotear", ce qui me semble un sens tout à fait différent.


----------



## Pinairun

On pourrait dire "patear", mais cela semble un peu familier.

Je pense aussi à "vagar":
Dictionnaire de la Langue Espagnole:
diccionario | Diccionario de la lengua española 
*vagar2. (flâner)*
(Del lat. _vagāri_).

*1. *intr. Andar por varias partes sin determinación a sitio o lugar, o sin especial detención en ninguno.

Salut


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

Il nous faudrait la phrase dans laquelle vous désirez employer le verbe (Règle 5).

Le dictionnaire de la maison vous donne comme traduction:
- marcar el paso
et en voici la définition du DRAE :





> * 1.     * loc. verb._ Mil._ Figurarlo en su compás y duración sin avanzar ni retroceder.


Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Kerigma

Aucune des deux traductions ne me convient vraiment. "Marcar el paso" me semble beaucoup trop militaire!


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Kerigma:

Pourrais-tu nous donner la phrase, s'il te plaît, qu'on se rende mieux compte de la façon dont il est employé ?

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Kerigma

"Piétiner" dans le sens de piétiner dans un magasin ou dans un musée, donc de rester debout un long moment sans vraiment avancer, disons en faisant du surplace.
(ça y est, je sais poser une question!!!)


----------



## Gévy

Hola Kerigma:

Il n'y a pas de verbe en espagnol, à mon sens, qui exprime clairement notre piétiner dans le sens de faire pratiquement du sur place.

Estar de pie mucho rato sin apenas avanzar.

C'est plus une explication qu'une traduction, mais je ne saurais pas le dire autrement en espagnol.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Kerigma

Merci beaucoup, je me contenterai donc de "estar de pie mucho rato sin apenas avanzar".


----------



## noroeme

¿Qué tal "estar varado"?


----------



## totor

¿Hacer equilibrio?

¿Quedarse inmóvil?

Chaque matin, avant de quitter la maison, mon beau cartable en bandoulière, ma casquette enfoncée jusqu'aux sourcils, je piétinais le seuil de mes galoches. Il fallait absolument que ma mère me dise : — Que la paix soit sur toi !

Albert Memmi, _La Statue de sel._


----------



## Athos de Tracia

totor said:


> ¿Hacer equilibrio?
> 
> ¿Quedarse inmóvil?



Yo entiendo que el chiquillo en cuestión da golpes (de impaciencia)  con sus chanclos en el suelo de la entrada de su casa .


----------



## totor

Sería una paráfrasis un poco larga, Athos: "golpeaba el suelo de impaciencia" (cambiamos una palabra por cinco), pero tal vez la más apropiada, porque Kerigma tiene razón:


Kerigma said:


> "Marcar el paso" me semble beaucoup trop militaire!


Hélas ! 'piétiner' es una de esas palabras intraducibles…


----------



## Gévy

Hola Totor, 

Quizás en este caso sea  "pisotear" lo más adaptado a la situación descrita. 

Bisous


----------



## swift

Sí, concuerdo con Gévy totalmente. La otra opción es zapatear, pero no funciona bien con “galoches”.


----------



## totor

Mmmm…, no acuerdo con ustedes, Gévy y José.

A mi modo de ver, 'pisotear' está muy cargado de cosas negativas.

La actitud del niño es de impaciencia, por cierto, y no me parece consecuente pisotear algo por impaciencia, sí por bronca, ira, o algo por el estilo.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

totor said:


> Sería una paráfrasis un poco larga, Athos: "golpeaba el suelo de impaciencia" (cambiamos una palabra por cinco), pero tal vez la más apropiada, porque Kerigma tiene razón:
> 
> Hélas ! 'piétiner' es una de esas palabras intraducibles…



Yo no he dicho que la traducción de _piétiner_ sea golpear el suelo de impaciencia sino que intentaba describir la actitud del niño. 

Quizá te valga *golpetear* que es lo que yo creo hace.


----------



## totor

Pero al


Athos de Tracia said:


> describir la actitud del niño


me diste una buena opción, Athos.

Y hasta podría poner "golpeteaba el suelo de impaciencia"   .

Como dije antes, me temo que 'piétiner' es una de esas palabras intraducibles, y que solo admiten una perífrasis.

Que yo sepa, no hay ninguna palabra en castellano que exprese


> _Piétiner de colère, d'énervement, d'impatience._


----------



## Athos de Tracia

totor said:


> Que yo sepa, no hay ninguna palabra en castellano que exprese
> _
> 
> 
> 
> Piétiner de colère, d'énervement, d'impatience.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _



Sí: *patalear*. O, al menos, eso me parece: 



> 2. intr. Dar patadas en el suelo violentamente y con prisa por enfado o pesar.


patalear | Diccionario de la lengua española


----------



## totor

Es cierto, Athos, tú lo has dicho, "por enfado o pesar", no por impaciencia   .

De veras, incluso se dice "le dio una pataleta".


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Con los chanclos de por medio, no encajaría muy bien_ patalear_.

Sin embargo, son muchas las traducciones de autores clásicos (Dumas, Melville, Maupassant, Verne) y no tan clásicos en las que aparece _patalear de impaciencia y _fíjate lo que una se encuentra en WR: 



> El niño pequeño pataleaba de impaciencia.


patear - WordReference.com Dictionary of English


----------

